# 2nd sous vide (planned for the blizzard)



## Lwhkb (Jan 29, 2022)

So I decided to grab some bone in pork belly pieces. Cut most of it off the bone and into bites. Did a Korean bbq style marinade for 12 hours, then threw it in the sous vide for roughly 36 hours. While it was in the sous vide I made a stock from the pork belly bones with lemongrass, ginger and aromatics. Pulled the pork belly from the sous vide and blasted it at 500 degrees in the oven and glazed it with the reduced marinade. Shredded the meat off the bones and cooked it in the strained broth with kale and mushrooms. Served big steaming bowls of broth and udon noodles with the crispy pork belly bites on the side. I’d like to think of it as comfort food during the blizzard.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 29, 2022)

Man-O-Man, that looks awesome.  But let me get this straight..... a bone-in pork belly still has the spare ribs still attached?  And Sapporo is now in a conventional beer can instead of the slender tapered Yeti cup-like design?


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 29, 2022)

Looks delicious and even the right beer for the meal, Awesome.


----------



## Lwhkb (Jan 29, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Man-O-Man, that looks awesome.  But let me get this straight..... a bone-in pork belly still has the spare ribs still attached?  And Sapporo is now in a conventional beer can instead of the slender tapered Yeti cup-like design?


Yup to the pork belly question.
And I fully get the confusion about the sapporo. I love the big cans (insert joke here) but I grabbed a 12 pack from the local groceria.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 29, 2022)

What a perfect blizzard meal. It looks fantastic. Nice job.


----------



## Ringer (Jan 29, 2022)

Excellent cold weather food! Nicely executed also.


----------

